
Julia Reda: EU has rubber-stamped copyright reform including Articles 13 and 11 - walterbell
https://mobile.twitter.com/senficon/status/1110509970213294081?s=21
======
uncoder0
Very surprised there is not a front page thread on Article 13 on HN.

------
zoobab
Welcome to the Soviet Internet!

